# 1"+ Cove Bits?



## idarwin (Sep 1, 2014)

Trying to duplicate some existing cove molding in an older house. Started with a 3/4" radius bit but seems I need at least 1" to match existing. Any good ones (or ones to avoid) out there? And why do the prices jump so dramatically above 3/4" radius?

Thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

idarwin said:


> Trying to duplicate some existing cove molding in an older house. Started with a 3/4" radius bit but seems I need at least 1" to match existing. Any good ones (or ones to avoid) out there? And why do the prices jump so dramatically above 3/4" radius?
> 
> Thanks.


White side bits will treat you well...
I stay as far away from Asian rim bits as I can....
they just don't last... quality and performance leaves a lot to be desired...

and there's Freud, Amana, Bosch and CMT

http://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-Router-Bits-1810-Diameter/dp/B0012JJUJU

Cove Bits - Whiteside


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

idarwin said:


> Trying to duplicate some existing cove molding in an older house. Started with a 3/4" radius bit but seems I need at least 1" to match existing. Any good ones (or ones to avoid) out there? And why do the prices jump so dramatically above 3/4" radius?
> 
> Thanks.


 you know.. that cove was more than likely done on a shaper or hand cut w/ a moulding plane...


----------



## idarwin (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info on bits and that link. You're always right in there with the answers we need. Say, when do you find the time to use your router? 



Stick486 said:


> You know.. that cove was more than likely done on a shaper or hand cut w/ a moulding plane...


Sure, but this is the Router Forums  Seriously, "when all you have is a hammer..."

And having come this far, I think a shaper would be a really good idea. Too bad I already spent the entire budget for this on routing equipment. :sad:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

another approach..

The Village Carpenter: Making Moulding Planes
Making Moulding Planes - Wooden Planes - Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum
WoodCentral's Shop Shots

maybe you can find you a Stanley #55 combination plane...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

idarwin said:


> when do you find the time to use your router?


Time I got...
after 60 years of it - I'm done...


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Having done restoration carpentry, I had a lot of practice matching moldings. I've still have a lot of CMT cove bits.

Other techniques I've done besides using a shaper and not mentioned in this thread-- cutting coves on a TS (I have a couple threads on that in this forum as well as a cove calculator posted), and using molding cutter heads.

Also- I've used cove panel bits (for cabinet raised panels) on some moldings, using an adjustable angle router sled to get some profiles. Another technique was to tilt bits in my RAS, which had a 20k rpm aux shaft with a router attachment.


----------



## idarwin (Sep 1, 2014)

MAFoElffen said:


> Having done restoration carpentry, I had a lot of practice matching moldings. I've still have a lot of CMT cove bits.
> 
> Other techniques I've done besides using a shaper and not mentioned in this thread-- cutting coves on a TS (I have a couple threads on that in this forum as well as a cove calculator posted), and using molding cutter heads.


Interesting thought. I looked at these TS cutters on eBay ebay: molding cutter head -jelly -cookie  but none of them looks up to cutting a 1" radius cove. I'll check out your other threads, but I'm under time pressure on this so I may just go with what I know - router with cove bits - for the time being.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

idarwin said:


> Interesting thought. I looked at these TS cutters on eBay ebay: molding cutter head -jelly -cookie  but none of them looks up to cutting a 1" radius cove. I'll check out your other threads, but I'm under time pressure on this so I may just go with what I know - router with cove bits - for the time being.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


cutting coves on the TS is to feed the wood diagonally across the blade...
need a jig set up..


----------

